# Woodpeckers INC.



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Hey 

Just wondering if anybody has ever used/purchased/ received as a gift something from Woodpeckers woodworking(https://www.woodpeck.com/). I get a heads up via e-mail a couple of times a week about new products and such. Their stuff looks like it is well made and of good quality but dang it is expensive. 

Just looking for thoughts or reviews 

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a little bit of their stuff..
quality is never an issue...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Like Stick, I got a handful of their tools, mostly measuring/marking. Excellent quality and craftsmanship. Built to last. 
Over the last few years though, their pricing has gone from mid to high end to just ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

their centering rule is next level 1st rate...
however, their poly gauge is about 50 bucks less at LeeValley... 

you retired yet, Bill...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey, Don like everyone says I have some but want more or maybe all their tools. They are very nice and well made. As far as price I think they are all high but I think some of the tools may be worth it while other tools are stupid high.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Thanks all..

I have not bought anything there yet and I will not be I do not think, I just find it too expensive and once you add the exchange between US and CA $ well..

I have and will probably will continue to buy from Lee Valley when required. 

Thanks for the input I was just wondering


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know if I could handle direct access to a LV store...


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Stick 

I live about 45 minutes from on. A nice day of shopping for me


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

donald_archer said:


> Stick
> 
> I live about 45 minutes from on. A nice day of shopping for me


they have to drag me kicking and screaming out of one at closing time...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have two of their items, a jig with gauge (see picture) for aligning blade and fence which I only use occasionally, and which I'd hate to be without. I found out my fence is not quite flat, with about 4 thousandths variation--negligable.

The second item is their router plate, see pic., which is close to 1/8th inch thicker than competitive plates, and it has a twist lock insert that is convenient, and has a set of inserts of various sized openings that fit.

Very expensive and many items that look like a solution without a problem.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

donald_archer said:


> Stick
> 
> I live about 45 minutes from on. A nice day of shopping for me



LOLOL... man ohhhh man... 45 minutes..sheez

In very, VERY short order, the Mrs. would give me several "NON NEGOTIABLE" options to consider...:frown:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I got a couple of their rulers/straight edges on sale when they were closing out their Pinnacle brand. I bought a 12" ruler when they had it on sale as an impulse purchase. Took it home, and used it for a day. Went back the next day and got a 36" Straight edge. These are my primary measure tools now, and have been for many years. Would not have any issues paying full price for one now. 

I have not bought any of their one-time tools.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

MikeMa said:


> I got a couple of their rulers/straight edges on sale when they were closing out their Pinnacle brand. I bought a 12" ruler when they had it on sale as an impulse purchase. Took it home, and used it for a day. Went back the next day and got a 36" Straight edge. These are my primary measure tools now, and have been for many years. Would not have any issues paying full price for one now.
> 
> I have not bought any of their one-time tools.


I've been looking for a black Pinnacle Tsquare for years now... they just don't come up for sale... same with most of the Pinnacle stuff. Go onto the bay and all you see is pretty much full retail on both WP and Pinn.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> their centering rule is next level 1st rate...
> however, their poly gauge is about 50 bucks less at LeeValley...
> 
> you retired yet, Bill...


Retirement? Hell no... :crying:

fact is, last month, 200 of us took a conference call, only to be told we were out of a job. Very classless way to let go of over 200 guys, most of 
whom including myself had over 40 years....

so I'm back on the market...ohh yeah!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bill, my health retired me. I've been self employed about 40 years, and got spoiled. Most employees are paid about 5 times their contribution to the company income. So I routinely matched my employed income in a few months. The days of loyalty from corporations is long gone, and I wonder that any person in business expects loyalty from employees anymore. Amazing how many of my clients just don't get that in general, you get what you give, and probably a little less. Good thing that the jobs picture is pretty good these days for anyone who has a decent resume.

And, you're right, that's a crappy way to let people go. If you ever get a chance to see it, George Clooney did a picture about a guy whose job is to let people go. Pretty heartless stuff. Today, my boss's name is Jean, and she has decided to keep me on for the duration.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Retirement? Hell no... :crying:
> 
> fact is, last month, 200 of us took a conference call, only to be told we were out of a job. Very classless way to let go of over 200 guys, most of
> whom including myself had over 40 years....
> ...


ouch...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Like most of said there quality tools and expensive but I sure like them


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I admit to having possession of several of their products including my Superfence and Micro adjuster for that fence. Both are pricey but when I was looking for a well made fence and compared to several others it placed very well and on sale. The micro adjuster for the fence gives you excellent micro adjustments to set the fence exactly. I also have one of their 1812 squares that works very well. That I know I paid too much for but it is a very nice square. I also have some of the box corner clamps, stainless steel step gauges, and a Stainless Steel Paolini Pocket Rule. Other than one of the fence stops that about covers my inventory of their product. I had once considered their dado stacking jig to concisely set the blade cut width accurately before taking it on and of, and on and off, and then on and off again, making test cuts all along the way but just couldn't seem to pull the trigger on that one. I can see that one as a big time saver in setting exact blades, chippers, and shims before installing on the saw if you make a lot of varying sized dados. 

Now if money was no issue I'd probably have most everything they've made but my wife says money is an issue so I guess I'll have to be happy with what I have....


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

My stuff has to be tough and unfortunately, sometimes a tool gets misplaced and to keep my prices fair; I just do not buy over-priced items.
Their products are great quality, but we're not building Rolex watches - just concrete forms!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> they have to drag me kicking and screaming out of one at closing time...


Then you you will understand that, as a visitor from the Dark Continent to the downtown Toronto LV, the only reason I left was that I had to fly to Cairo for a WHO meeting. When friends told me a year or two later, that there was an opening for a store manager,I had to sit on my hands to stop myself applying.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I've been looking for a black Pinnacle Tsquare for years now... they just don't come up for sale... same with most of the Pinnacle stuff. Go onto the bay and all you see is pretty much full retail on both WP and Pinn.


I THINK Pinnacle is actually a Woodcraft brand (they now sell replace plane blades under that name). Unfortunately I don't think Woodpecker makes anything under the Pinnacle name any longer. The ONLY time I have seen their stuff on sale is at shows. If you have a "The Woodworking Show" coming near you, that may be your best opportunity to get a sale price.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> LOLOL... man ohhhh man... 45 minutes..sheez
> 
> In very, VERY short order, the Mrs. would give me several "NON NEGOTIABLE" options to consider...:frown:


Best to go alone. You can stay all day. They supply lunch.


----------



## kbwoodworker (Dec 31, 2016)

Right now they have two reasonably priced items for sale. A small mini-square for $20 and a edge rules starting at $13. If you want to try something of theirs, these would be good starters. 

I think the mini-square has free shipping.

A while back I got the t-square at a woodworking show and then the 1280 square at a woodworking show. They were still expensive, but better priced and no shipping. I use them all the time, and rarely use any other squares. They were worth the money I paid. I'm getting the mini square, since I've begun to make small boxes and can use it there, or in drawers, setup, etc.

A lot of their other stuff is just out of my price range for the number of times I'd use it. Some seems frivolous, but the measuring stuff is solid!


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have several of their measuring tools, my favorites are the Paolini pocket rules. I really don't like their "one time" tool scheme, in mid 2016 I needed a trammel for a project. I looked every where I could think of, college book stores, drafting tool stores (there aren't any, with the advent of computers), and about that time WP announced a one time trammel. Delivery date was supposed be late September, so I decided to buy it. September came around, and they pushed the delivery to December. That irritated me but OK. December came and went with a email saying they had production problems. I finally got the trammel at the end of April 2017. By that time I had forgotten why I needed a trammel....I wont be ordering any more tools from them. It is a nice trammel though.:frown:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

thomas1389 said:


> Best to go alone. You can stay all day. They supply lunch.


Lunch, hell, they'd have to supply dinner and a place to sleep >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Lunch, hell, they'd have to supply dinner and a place to sleep >


for at least a week....
and don't forget breakfast...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

MikeMa said:


> I THINK Pinnacle is actually a Woodcraft brand (they now sell replace plane blades under that name). Unfortunately I don't think Woodpecker makes anything under the Pinnacle name any longer. The ONLY time I have seen their stuff on sale is at shows. If you have a "The Woodworking Show" coming near you, that may be your best opportunity to get a sale price.


Yep, you are right on about Woodpecker/Pinn... Ahhh well, one will pop up some day.. no doubt when I'm broke!! LOL

As for wood working shows in my area... HAHAHA... I live in the heart of SW Pa... all kinds of hardwoods, lots of mills and not much interest or so it would seem to have anything that would even remotely resemble a "wood working show"... Fact Is, I've never been to a WWS...and all things considered thats probably for the best >


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> for at least a week....
> and don't forget breakfast...


coffee and 2 vanilla cream filled donuts,,,,I"m easy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> coffee and 2 vanilla cream filled donuts,,,,I"m easy


I must be really easy...
just coffee for me...


----------

